# Lack of people round here?



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

Where are all the 5c owners. I remember when the 1st New beetle came out and the forums were full of build threads and people. This generation seams to have a extremely small and near nonexistent following?

I’ve had every gen of beetle, I’ve still got my 64 and recently bout a new turbo. I was going to go for a buildtheead like days of old but don’t really feel like anyone’s interested


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Ya, fairly dead in here. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

GTIVRon said:


> Ya, fairly dead in here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Fairly is being generous.

Can’t post in the popular GTI forums as they have and always will turn their noses up at the silly shape GTI... lol


----------



## speed_racer84 (Jun 21, 2004)

I noticed it the same thing. Last time I was in a forum (and drove a VW) on the regular I had three Sciroccos and lived in the Father Land. Then again I've only had my vert a month now and I'm starting to want to make it "better than new".
Just know that if you do post build info I'm going to lurk the heck out of it. 😉


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I have felt the beetle crowd in general aren't serious car buffs. The Beetle is a cute toy and no one has any idea what goes on under the hood or cares. For those who care my apologies,I know there are some.,like me.. My first car was a beetle a 1964 with sunroof ,NEW,cost $1750 Bucks. I'm ordering a new 2019convert,the last of this generation. Probably cost $32,000. LOL.


----------



## Enricovw (Oct 20, 2017)

My first was a 72, tend to agree with you in general this site is for owners who love to maintain thier bug or have issues. Some are pros and I love to listen as to what they did to their loved one! Oh FYI this site is loaded with info, I check it daily.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I grew up in the original Type 1s and switched to water-cooled Beetles for a while, from 2009-2015. I was a rabid water-Beetle guy and found a site called NewBeetle.org. When the 2012+ models came along, they were included in the group. I loved that community because they were different. While trying not to be stereotypical in regard to the VW enthusiast world, there are nevertheless two basic groups: A) the air-cooled crowd, many of whom have no interest in any VW that has a radiator, and B) the water-cooled tuner crowd, who think any Volkswagen less than 10 or 15 years old has to be modified, otherwise it's "boring." 


I'm a very different kind of VW enthusiast. I'm a purist, whether we're talking about a vintage Split-Window Bug, a brand new 2019 Tiguan, or anything in between. The water Beetle crowd was very receptive and welcomed any New Beetle or 12+ Beetle whether it had $15,000 of modifications or if it was Bone Stock. They even held a bi-annual show for water Beetles only in Roswell, New Mexico. The problem was as follows: When New Beetles first came out, they were the talk of the automotive world and tens of thousand of people jumped on the bandwagon, but for some reason that still baffles me to this day, the fanfare died off in less that 5 years and the community of enthusiasts (not Average Joes/Josephines, but genuine enthusiasts into clubs, shows, and GTGs) drastically shrunk. I left the water-bug scene in 2015 for two basic reasons: By then, the aforementioned Convention in Roswell had shrunk to 30 cars, down from about 350 when it was first held in 2000, and, sad as it was (and still is), I saw the death of the Beetle coming even then. I've since moved on to Passats (Quite a change, I know). Roswell and similar water-Beetle-specific events still soldier on, but in light of the cars being discontinued next year, I feel the die-hards are beating a dead horse and will dry up to nothing. 

With that said, I'm a VW guy for life and will just have to deal with putting my stock 2014 Passat into shows with either 
seas of air-cooleds or owners typically 35 years my junior of slammed, bagged, stanced GTIS, Golf Rs, and Jetta GLIs , etc shaking their heads and snickering at me. I don't care.  My handle may say Fiftysomething, but sixtysomething is drawing near........


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

Sad that more people don't post here...


----------



## CraigH (Jul 22, 2018)

*Practically No Responses*

Just a rare pass through this evening to see what's not happening. I joined the "New Beetle" forum and then later this one. Practically no response to my couple of questions and information posts. No reason to stay.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

CraigH said:


> Just a rare pass through this evening to see what's not happening. I joined the "New Beetle" forum and then later this one. Practically no response to my couple of questions and information posts. No reason to stay.


Even if you can't stay, do stop by to visit. I'm in Denver and would like to see a local Beetle owners group to share ideas and to meet others who love this iconic car. Maybe I need to drive to Roswell at their next event if anyone's left.

Even though my car has the 2.5L, I smile I every time I drive it.


----------



## DougsRLineBug (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm new to VW ownership, (15 R Line Beetle) pretty cool car, so far. I'll be around.


----------



## Felix C (Nov 19, 2018)

DougsRLineBug said:


> I'm new to VW ownership, (15 R Line Beetle) pretty cool car, so far. I'll be around.


Me too as of today. Interested in power upgrades


----------



## DougsRLineBug (Nov 18, 2018)

There are quite a few options, like most things, everyone has their opinions. I'm personally looking at APR or Neuspeed plug and play for power, I don't want to do anything to void my warranty. Planning on doing springs and subtle things.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

DougsRLineBug said:


> There are quite a few options, like most things, everyone has their opinions. I'm personally looking at APR or Neuspeed plug and play for power, I don't want to do anything to void my warranty. Planning on doing springs and subtle things.


You’re probably going to be limited to the neuspeed module as flashing voids warranty for most things, dealerships seem to vary on how that plays out so you’d have to make inquiries at your locals. You should also inquire as to the effects of your suspension mods, again some dealerships make detailed notes about everything which can give you a headache later, others are lax & unless there’s a direct link don’t care.


----------



## Felix C (Nov 19, 2018)

Bobdhd said:


> You’re probably going to be limited to the neuspeed module as flashing voids warranty for most things, dealerships seem to vary on how that plays out so you’d have to make inquiries at your locals. You should also inquire as to the effects of your suspension mods, again some dealerships make detailed notes about everything which can give you a headache later, others are lax & unless there’s a direct link don’t care.


Neuspeed appears as a good starter unit. I see it has settings for 91/100 octane. The later is not common in my area. 93 typical. Have to travel a bit for 100 octane. I suppose that is for folks who go to the drags as it is readily available there/near one. Well my experience.


----------



## avatr (May 9, 2017)

CraigH said:


> Just a rare pass through this evening to see what's not happening. I joined the "New Beetle" forum and then later this one. Practically no response to my couple of questions and information posts. No reason to stay.


I joined the New Beetle forum also..... whenever I try to log in, I just get a blank screen.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Felix C said:


> Neuspeed appears as a good starter unit. I see it has settings for 91/100 octane. The later is not common in my area. 93 typical. Have to travel a bit for 100 octane. I suppose that is for folks who go to the drags as it is readily available there/near one. Well my experience.


I’m running Unitronic stage 1+ on my Tig, I was told to just stick with Shell 91 (that’s all we get here in Canada) & there shouldn’t be a problem, so far no issues, don’t know if that helps.


----------



## Felix C (Nov 19, 2018)

Bobdhd said:


> I’m running Unitronic stage 1+ on my Tig, I was told to just stick with Shell 91 (that’s all we get here in Canada) & there shouldn’t be a problem, so far no issues, don’t know if that helps.


Appreciate all info. 

I telephoned them today and find the 100Octane setting will also function in 93 octane. I suppose less boost at lower rpms or less boost overall. 

I noticed in the relevant dyno for their module a A/F ratio is not shown. I am from the LS1 world and that would normally be included in a dyno to indicate how lean the mixture is. Is that not possible to track when dynoing these engines? the 2.0TSI 

Have to laugh a bit as I read older posts and see how Neuspeed was slammed as the old resistor trick. (I recall that from SLP Performance). I suppose it has proven itself since inception.


----------



## DougsRLineBug (Nov 18, 2018)

I dropped by the local APR dealer (Titan Motorsports) great facility by the way, talked to the tuner, and the APR stage 1 tune can be removed for any warranty work that may be needed. So, I guess I'm leaning APR. Also, can anyone tell me a good lowering spring for the 19's, any rubbing issues? Also, anyone using spacers, 19's lowered?


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

DougsRLineBug said:


> I dropped by the local APR dealer (Titan Motorsports) great facility by the way, talked to the tuner, and the APR stage 1 tune can be removed for any warranty work that may be needed. So, I guess I'm leaning APR. Also, can anyone tell me a good lowering spring for the 19's, any rubbing issues? Also, anyone using spacers, 19's lowered?


Well that’s true, but, no one can reset the flash counter, in other words, if you blow something & try to have it put through as warranty all they do (VW not your dealer) is analyze the scan of your car & find the flag (F1), there’s lots of that mentioned throughout the forums. If it’s minor & not related to a tune there may not be any issue but as it’s been said many times, you have to Pay to Play, if blowing your warranty will break the bank better have a think.

All that being said, a tune is Definitely worth it, brings a smile to my face all the time eace:

Re: The rubbing & spacers, you may get a better response by starting a new thread for that.


----------



## Felix C (Nov 19, 2018)

I should also mention that a dyno would indicate SAE vs. STD and what type of Smoothing or correction factor is used to control for weather.


----------



## DougsRLineBug (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I hear that stage 1 is pretty safe as far as causing any problems mechanically...but, i'd also love to have a quicker bug! lol.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

DougsRLineBug said:


> Thanks for the info. I hear that stage 1 is pretty safe as far as causing any problems mechanically...but, i'd also love to have a quicker bug! lol.


Yes, that’s one reason I wasn’t too worried about tuning my Tig. 

I have replaced my coils with red ones & have a rev D diverter valve in my hand for when my stock one goes. It’s very smooth until you want to go, then it takes off. I chose Unitronic partly due to the availability of the plus (+) option & partly to do with the Uniconnect cable allowing me to remove the tune instead of going back & forth to the speed shop (my local would be $20 for each direction) whenever I go for service.

Hope it all works out.


----------



## DougsRLineBug (Nov 18, 2018)

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## DougsRLineBug (Nov 18, 2018)

Been doing a lot of lurking, but, still here. I've decided to go with Neuspeed, I think it fits my needs and wants the best.


----------



## speed_racer84 (Jun 21, 2004)

Looking forward to hearing about how the Neuspeed tune goes and the results. I'm looking ay APR since the local dealers is a partner and I don't have a warranty to worry about. 
I'm also looking at H&R springs, not sure about shocks yet. I'm not looking for something too stiff. But these so called sport springs are too soft.


----------



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

*We should build a great community of 5C owners!*

I am new to the beetle ownership club. Recently purchased a one-off former VW USA corporate show car beetle from a good friend who's father used to be a VW USA exec.

Corporate engineers pulled a bit of a skunkworks with this car. They took a base 2014 1.8 manual no options and redid everything. Brakes from the Mk6 Golf R, racing suspension, exhaust, tune, intake, sway bar, and so much more. 

I love the thing to death, it's my pride and joy, and I know there are a lot of you in here that love their Bug's as much as I love mine. I think it would be amazing to build a strong and active community of fellow 5C beetle enthusiasts so we can have resources for fixing, modifying, buying, and selling Beetles.

Looking forward to getting to know more of you! Feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

BasicallyA911 said:


> Recently purchased a one-off former VW USA corporate show car beetle from a good friend who's father used to be a VW USA exec.
> 
> Corporate engineers pulled a bit of a skunkworks with this car. They took a base 2014 1.8 manual no options and redid everything. Brakes from the Mk6 Golf R, racing suspension, exhaust, tune, intake, sway bar, and so much more.


Show us yer pics! 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## DougsRLineBug (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm also looking at H&R super sport springs. Don't plan on doing too much as far as performance goes, have to keep that warranty! I do have a drop-in.


----------



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

*Re: Show us yer pics!*



TragicallyHip said:


> Show us yer pics!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Happy to Dave! Here is a link to a couple pics of her  https://imgur.com/a/q24bZjC

These are from right before I bought the car. The headlights have now been upgraded/retrofitted to the OEM Hella HID assemblies (they look SO much better), the plate is now a Maryland plate that says "BUGLYFE", and some minor interior things have changed. 

I will post a full interior update once the Recaro Sportster CS seats are installed.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

BasicallyA911 said:


> Happy to Dave! Here is a link to a couple pics of her  https://imgur.com/a/q24bZjC
> 
> These are from right before I bought the car. The headlights have now been upgraded/retrofitted to the OEM Hella HID assemblies (they look SO much better), the plate is now a Maryland plate that says "BUGLYFE", and some minor interior things have changed.
> 
> I will post a full interior update once the Recaro Sportster CS seats are installed.


Looks great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

Longtime member here new to beetle tho have a 18 dune. White
Removed DUNE on doors, added gloss black roof. Want some H and R springs to lower it but not sure...


----------



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

holson said:


> Looks great! Thanks for sharing


You are quite welcome, thank you sir!


----------



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

5309 said:


> Longtime member here new to beetle tho have a 18 dune. White
> Removed DUNE on doors, added gloss black roof. Want some H and R springs to lower it but not sure...


Welcome to the Beetle Gang!


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Just to add some info on fuel economy. Did my first fillup yesterday. Car has 300 miles of non highway driving and added 10 gallons,so about 30MPGs which is fine on a new engine and non highway driving.


----------



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

ribbit said:


> Just to add some info on fuel economy. Did my first fillup yesterday. Car has 300 miles of non highway driving and added 10 gallons,so about 30MPGs which is fine on a new engine and non highway driving.


When I am economic with my driving, I can usually pull off around 30-32 mpg as well.


----------



## Felix C (Nov 19, 2018)

Clocked 38mpg to/from Disney on the Turnpike and the little driving to/from hotel to the parks. 

As for the Neuspeed, holding off on that as a proper tune is best. Along with a supporting DSG tune. Pay to play and all that.


----------

